

Survey shows few men bothered if wife brings home more bacon - amichail
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/23413243/

======
pchristensen
There are a few misleading poll numbers in there (of 75% of men whose wife
works, only 5% want the wife to stay home - duh, they prob talked about that
before they got married plus they're used to 2 salaries), but overall a good
article.

My wife stays home with our kids, but we decided before we got married that
this was how we wanted it to be. It makes the startup road harder (3 people
besides me depending on a paycheck) but the fact that I'm well paid in
computing (say, as much as a school teacher and journalist put together) makes
it possible. And I do my fair share of chores around the house too!

------
Flemlord
I'd much rather have her bring home more bacon than, say, more sausage or more
eggs. You can never have too much bacon.

